

Why is there no IDE doing this? - baby
http://i.imgur.com/htFKi.png

======
runT1ME
Because if you're nesting blocks deep enough that you can't track them with
simple parenthesis matching, you should probably be breaking them out into
separate methods.

I dunno, there could be legitimate reasons, but every time I'm confused by
nesting it's better fixed by some small refactoring.

~~~
baby
That's what I do also. But isn't it avoiding the problem? If IDE would focus
more on "unconfusing" nesting I wouldn't have to do this.

------
oconnor0
Because the boxes draw the attention away from the code you're working on & to
the boxes.

~~~
malandrew
Mos' def, however I occasionally wish there was a simple line on the left hand
side gutter showing only the level of nesting currently active.

~~~
baby
there is one on dreamweaver and sublime text 2

